# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > مال وأعمال >  تثبيت كميات الغاز المصري الموردة إلى المملكة وفق العقد الأصلي

## الحصن نيوز

ثبت الاردن ومصر كميات الغاز الطبيعي الموردة الى المملكة وفق العقد الاصلي المتفق عليه بين البلدين.

للتفاصيل اضغط هنا...

----------

